

Chrome Extension to open Hacker News Links in New Tab - akhilrex
http://akhil.me/2012/hacker-news-chrome-extension

======
duncantuna
Maybe this is a stupid comment, but I always use my middle-mouse button
(wheel) which opens a link in a new tab. Why wouldn't that be the solution,
instead of an extension?

~~~
akhilrex
Even i used to use mouse wheel but it is primarily meant for those who still
use Ctrl/Cmd + Click to open in a new tab

------
Jake232
Suggestion: Only apply to external links, the "More" link is annoying when it
opens in a new tab. Otherwise - Good Job.

~~~
akhilrex
Hi Jake, I noticed that too. Will fix that shortly. Thanks for reporting

